# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Heating

## dane

Hi there, I need help figuring out how to heat my dart frog terrarium. The terrarium needs to maintain a temp of about 75-85 degrees. It is a wide 30 gallon terrarium with a drainage layer at the bottom with some water accumulated. I read that the exo terra rainforest heating pad might not be the best choice, one because it could crack the bottom, and two because it won't heat my terrarium enough. Any suggestions??

Cheers,
Dane

----------


## Amy

I have the Zilla heat mat on mine (tree frog)  It seems to be working well except it likes to come unstuck.  What if you put two of them on?  Also, I put it on the back side of the tank instead of under it because most of what I read suggested that.

----------


## Don

My lighting heats my viv for the darts.  I adjust mine by the height of lights and amount of venting I provide at the top.
I have glass over a screen on top and then slide the glass to expose more screen as needed.
I also don't allow the tank to get near 85 since above 85 for extended time can kill the darts,

I use heat pads on the sides of my tree frog and crested gecko tanks since the heat has to work through the substrate to heat the air if installed under the tank, where on one side creates heat warmer air on that side and cooler temp on the opposite.

----------


## dane

Thanks guys, I was worried that if the heating pad was placed on the side it wouldn't heat the substrate enough to evaporate the moisture and keep the humidity up, but i guess that won't be a problem, especially if I seal the top of the terrarium completely.

----------

